# My sillkie baby



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone know what type this might be?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I am not sure, blue maybe. My what a cute fluffball! What is his/her name? Love it!


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

Frankenstein  but I'm hope this is a girl. Lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks blue, but not sure why it has pink toes. The legs/toes/all skin should be black/dark gray.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What an absolute doll! Just adorable!!!


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

Her feet are spotted. Lol


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

What a wee cutie


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Looks like a blue splash silkie!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Looks like either a blue splash or black. I have 2 black Silkies that look exactly like her, but mine have all black feet and legs.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

OMG I love her!


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

I want her ! Lol so cute! Where did you get her at ?


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm laughing out loud, I love the name Frankenstein, and I hope if she's a she you keep that name, it's perfect! She's so cute.


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

I got a whole bunch of them from efowl.com and yes her name will be Frankenstein no matter if she is a she or a he... Lol.


----------

